# Old dirt



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 23, 2015)

What should I do with my old dirt? Just throw it out or should I keep it?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2015)

I have been using  the same soil for 5 years now. I just add amendments


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2015)

What duck said!!!


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 23, 2015)

Really? When the plant is over and its all rooted up? Just shake it off? What do I keep it in?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2015)

I keep mine in a couple of 55 gallon trash cans.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 24, 2015)

Used my old "Sunshine Mix #4" for my tomatoes and peppers, they seem to love it. At the end of the outdoor growing season, the "Sunshine" will get spread around the yard as fill.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2015)

i have one of those big black plastic composters that you can turn... I add to it all year and add amendments in the spring.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 6, 2015)

Plastic 55gal boxes are perfect cos you can get the ones with lids and stack em up . I average only one new bag per grow . The rest is recycled like duck said.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 10, 2015)

Amigo,


     When used, I take soil and either lay it out on the concrete or in a large container in the sun.
Let it sit for a few days so the sun will clean it and dry it. Turn it daily picking out all the roots by hand and when dry put it back in a 50Lb sack. 


                             The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2015)

You won't believe how much dirt you can extract from a root ball. I use a very sharp trowel and up inside the roots there is a lot of dirt.  Reuse it. It makes a great base for new soil.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 10, 2015)

Then I just have to go buy all the things that I have to put in the dirt my self :/


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 10, 2015)

I have three 5gal buckets full of dirt... Waiting on me haha


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 12, 2015)

Listen to duck.

Quality cow manure, shroom compost, dolomite lime,blood/bone meal, perlite if there is none as well as worm castings and your golden!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2015)

If you are too tired/busy/bored to add amendments  you may be too tired/busy/bored to grow pot.

Love makin dirt( soil), it is the best.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 12, 2015)

Where do I get quality cow manure and the shroom compost?



Not necessarily Rose...I didn't know what alllll to put into the dirt, I've heard of so many different recipes for good dirt...but I can go to the store for $9.99(FF) small bag or 17.99(FF) for the big one...and yeah I understand that if you were doing a bigger grow then it would get really expensive, but $17.99 for dirt that I have to do nothing with until the end...its worth the $17.99..just saying &#920;_&#920;


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2015)

I hear you, for a small grow no mess no fuss you can't beat ffof.

I have to recycle my soil as I use a lot of it. I like making my own, but if i had a tiny grow i would be doing exactly what you are doing.  Maybe start a garden outside? House plants? They might all like the spent soil.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 12, 2015)

I would really just like to have a warehouse full of Gelato #34 or any of them...i need that type of bud, the stuff I get off just FF products just doesn't compare to what can be grown...like I said the stuff I get...i might need to change my nute line.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 2, 2015)

ive read that some people leave the roots in the soil(something like a no till garden)to keep the micro biology going.add additives,and plant a few days later.ive just been reading and trying to learn organtics,so if this is wrong can someone explain why,


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2015)

I no till for a few grows before switching out. I let sit for awhile then pull the stump. After that I spike the container then plant a another. I do not ammend the soil by incorporating any amendments by mixing or top dressing. Just spikes.

If mixed the soil will be to hot for plants. Would need to wait till the microbes munch out on the new amendments


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 17, 2016)

thanx for the reply,what do you mean by spikes?regular spikes for house plants?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2016)

My spikes are mixture of dry soil amendments that I use. I mix then poke a stick to make a hole to fill with the spike material.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2016)

True living organics and Duck rocks it!


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 17, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> True living organics and Duck rocks it!


im goinna have to start reading his post,see what i can learn.


----------

